# me retienen



## rodriguez_rm

Retengo, *me retienen*, anécdotas personales e imágenes que iluminan su obra.

Conservo ......, aneddoti...

Come traduco qui questa frase?


----------



## ursu-lab

Possiedo, mi possiedono, ...
o, con un'altra frase:
Serbo nella memoria, come un tesoro, ... 

Non credo che ci sia un verbo che permetta il gioco di parole: "trattengo, mi trattengono". In italiano trattenere in una frase così è semplicemente orribile, sembra che sia legato.


----------



## gatogab

Disparo un contributo para el rodriguez de Roma. 
Peccato che abbia poco contesto a disposizione.
Eccolo:
*Retener*= satisfacer, contentar, complacer, agradar, entusiasmar, seducir.


----------



## honeyheart

Andrebbe bene così?:

"Afferro, mi afferrano, aneddoti personali e immagini che illuminano la sua opera."


----------



## MOMO2

Io direi "mi incatenano"/"mi legano". So che è un po' azzardato, ma visto que "retener" significa anche "imprigionare/arrestare". (Io lavoro in campo giuridico e la deformazione professionale è sempre in agguato)


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Io direi "mi incatenano"/"mi legano". So che è un po' azzardato, ma visto que "retener" significa anche "imprigionare/arrestare". (Io lavoro in campo giuridico e la deformazione professionale è sempre in agguato)


Mi torturano


----------



## Curandera

_Ci provo:_

_'Catturo, mi catturano, aneddoti...'_


----------



## 0scar

La traducción literal es lo mejor:*

retener*
2. tr. Conservar en la memoria algo

*ritenere*
1b. CO ricordare: ritenere a mente, a memoria


----------



## Curandera

_Qualcosa del tipo?:_

_'Ricordo e sono preso dagli aneddoti...'_
_'Conservo ed impressi nella memoria gli aneddoti...'_


----------



## Neuromante

En este caso "retener" no tiene ese significado, salvo que las anécdotas lo tuvieran a él en su memoria (Las de ellas). Que es bastante improbable.

"Retener" en este contexto significa "No dejar ir"
"Retengo memorias" es "Servo ricordi"
"Me retienen" No me sueltan, me impiden el irme.

Casi estoy por proponer "Sono sucubo"


----------



## chlapec

rodriguez_rm said:


> Retengo, *me retienen*, anécdotas personales e imágenes que iluminan su obra.
> 
> Come traduco qui questa frase?


 
"Retengo" está claro: conservo en mi mente
"Me retienen" es muy confuso. ¿Qué significa que unas anécdotas personales y unas imágenes le retengan a uno? Sólo el conocimiento del contexto permite entenderlo.
Puede ser: que no le dejan actuar, que no le dejan avanzar, que lo entretienen/lo despistan,...
Una vez determinado el sentido de esta segunda parte, la pregunta sería: ¿se puede mantener, al traducir, la identidad de los dos verbos en italiano?

"*ritengo a memoria, mi trattengono*, degli aneddoti personali e delle immagini che illuminano..."

Suena mal, ¡pero no peor que el original!


----------



## gatogab

"*ritengo a memoria, mi trattengono*, degli aneddoti personali *e *delle immagini che illuminano..."


----------



## Curandera

_'Ricordo, ben racchiusi nella memoria, gli aneddoti personali e le immagini che illuminano...'_


----------



## Neuromante

chlapec said:


> "Retengo" está claro: conservo en mi mente
> "Me retienen" es muy confuso. ¿Qué significa que unas anécdotas personales y unas imágenes le retengan a uno? Sólo el conocimiento del contexto permite entenderlo.
> Puede ser: que no le dejan actuar, que no le dejan avanzar, que lo entretienen/lo despistan,...
> Una vez determinado el sentido de esta segunda parte, la pregunta sería: ¿se puede mantener, al traducir, la identidad de los dos verbos en italiano?
> 
> "*ritengo a memoria, mi trattengono*, degli aneddoti personali et delle immagini che illuminano..."
> 
> Suena mal, ¡pero no peor que el original!


Disculpa que te cite y resalte una frase. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que expones y sobe esa pregunta: Creo que no, no se puede mantener la "similitud" entre los dos verbos. Basta ver que ni siquiera aparece uno con el mismo significado en italiano (Y a quien tire de diccionario: El contexto es el contexto y no se puede forzar para que encaje una definición. Más de pelea bizantina ha habido en el foro por ese motivo)


Yo creo que "Me inchiodano" conserva bastante del significado, aunque se pierda la "musicalidad" de la frase.


----------

